# PID UK



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi

I managed to pick up a cheap Silivia and want to install a PID. For my Classic I used Mr Shades excellent PID Kit, but for the life of me I can't find anywhere in the UK which does a similar kit for Silivia. Any recommendations?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Mr Shades was a member on this forum when he started making the PID's. I dont think he does one for the Silvia but it would be worth contacting him to ask ?


----------

